# PA 2018 SUMMER MUSHROOM CHIT CHAT



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

A place to ask questions about summer mushrooms and chit chat. What to be looking for and in what types of area's. Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Trahn, long time, no talk. You still selling shiitakes?

I went out in sopping-wet Western PA this morning, and found a little bit of slightly old chicken (still tasted good), white and gold-colored crown-tipped coral, earth tongues, angel's wings, a few over-the-hill oysters, platterfuls, some other ephemerals...

Getting ready for what I hope is a good G. tsugae season.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

No, Ryan I cut back a lot of mushroom growing. Got the two little guys and they keep me more than busy! Just started really taking them out mushrooming and some day look to get them into some growing. Hey good to hear from you. Started to harvest tsugae yesterday they are later than last year, finding quite a few of them due to the hemlock die off, Happy Hunting!


----------

